# POST error occurs??



## bennyboy32 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, what does this mean?

Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2009)

POST = Power On Self Test.

It means your PC isnt working.


----------



## bennyboy32 (Jul 3, 2009)

clearly...but in what way?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2009)

bennyboy32 said:


> clearly...but in what way?



I cannot read minds, predict the future, nor am i omniscient. How am i supposed to know, when you have given no information?


----------



## hat (Jul 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I cannot read minds, predict the future, nor am i omniscient. How am i supposed to know, when you have given no information?



You can't? 

We need system specs and the beep codes given


----------



## bennyboy32 (Jul 3, 2009)

ok sorry,

basically my last psu managed to fry 2 gfx cards, 3 hds and a dvd player...which im halfway through replacing...could this mean it has damaged the moboard? or would the memory be more likely to be causing this problem?

new OCZ 700w opsu
gigabyte moboard
500gb seagate hd
amd @ 2.4ghz
ati 4770
2 Gb OCZ ram


----------



## bennyboy32 (Jul 3, 2009)

beep codes?


----------



## hat (Jul 3, 2009)

If it's one long beep it's memory error


----------



## bennyboy32 (Jul 3, 2009)

it doesnt sound like a long beep


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2009)

a system not booting can be power, motherboard, CPU or ram related in the first stages video card too, if there is no picture at all.. After that the HDD and DVD drives can also cause lockups as they get detected.

So basically, any component can cause a POST issue.


----------



## bennyboy32 (Jul 3, 2009)

ok well after i clicked load deafult it works fine, goes into os and video, sound dvd all work. it also doesnt occur when i restart it, just when it's left off for some time.


----------



## hat (Jul 3, 2009)

It would help if you gave us the beep codes (if any) or if there is a visual error code that you can see, give that to us


----------



## bennyboy32 (Jul 3, 2009)

ok its not showing it when i turn it on, but im suspicious that t hasnt gone. there was jsut one short beep, and as far as i can remember it looks just like this:

http://img518.imageshack.us/i/checksumerroriy8.jpg/


----------



## hat (Jul 3, 2009)

BIOS checksum error... that looks like something I would see when I set my OC too high and the BIOS auto-resets itself. Try clearing the CMOS (hard reset by moving the jumper on the cmos group of pins from 1-2 to 2-3 for a few secs and back to 1-2). If you don't know where your CMOS pins are, look at your motherboard manual.


----------



## mosheen (Jul 3, 2009)

try to flash the bios again if clearing cmos doesnt work.


----------

